# Pedigrees and ear tattoos



## Blackgiant (Nov 29, 2011)

If I have pedigree rabbits that don't have ear tags can I still breed pedigree rabbits? And then if someone bought one of mine and wanted to show it, would it have to be ear tagged?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 29, 2011)

Rabbits need a tattoo in the left ear to be shown. Usually the breeder will put the tattoo in before they sell a rabbit. Some breeders don't have a tattooer, so may ask another breeder to help them. 
The pedigree should have an ear number listed. This should match the tattoo in the rabbits ear. While you can breed rabbits who are not tattooed if you have the correct pedigree, it can be harder to keep records strait. 
Tattoos are a way to identify each rabbit. Since breeders to tend to have many rabbits of the same breed and colour, it can be tricky to tell one rabbit from another. While cage tags are useful, if rabbits get out it can be hard to tell. 

If you do not have the stuff to tattoo your rabbits, ask a breeder in your area if they will help you. There are 2 methods to tattoo, a clamp and a pen, so decide which one you would prefer to use and find someone who uses that one. Shows are a good place to find someone as there are lots of breeders in one place. You may want to find someone first so you know there is someone there who will do it. Have the tattoo numbers you want ready.


----------



## Blackgiant (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok thanks that explains it


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Nov 30, 2011)

Not to completely hijack this thread, but in order to show in 4-H and FFA, does the ear need to be tattoo'd?


----------



## pamnock (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on each individual counties rules. Many don't require permanent tattoos.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup, rules are the same for 4-H and FFA as far as ear tattoos go.  

Emily


----------



## CCWelch (Dec 2, 2011)

I know here in Iowa it goes both ways, If the youth is showing in an ARBA sanctioned show or if the rules stipulate that the rabbits have a permanent tattoo then it has to have a permanent marking in the rabbits left ear.
If it is not stipulated than, I would still use a permanent marker to write the exhibitor number in the rabbits left ear just in case it should escape. The marker will wear out of the ear over time or will come out with alcohol right after the show.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmmmm....using a marker is a great idea! I wonder if that would fly for ARBA? LOL. I'm terrible at tattooing and I have a really, really, REALLY hard time doing it...


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 3, 2011)

For ARBA shows, the tattoo has to be permanent. Using marker, even for touch ups, could get the rabbit DQ'ed.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 5, 2011)

Are the rabbits with pedigrees you're rabbits that you bred or did you buy them without tattoos. 

If the second situation I would double check the pedigrees and make sure the rabbits match the basic descriptions. That can not be a good situation if they don't match.

If the first situation I would find another person to help you tattoo the rabbits. This helps with identification and like others have said in order to show them they must have a tattoo in the Left ear


----------

